# Remove Paint From Track



## ohno50 (Dec 30, 2008)

I bought some track that had been painted gray. I have been trying brake fluid to remove the majority of paint. It's slow but it does take off the majority of the paint. There is still paint in the grains of the plastic. Does anyone have any recommendations for getting back to the original black finish.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That sounds like a lot of work.

I think I'd just hit the 'easy button' and just buy new black track. Or shoot black paint over the gray. Either way I wouldn't strip it, but that's just me.

Good luck with your project.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

unless you only have a couple pieces to strip,paint it!getting all the paint out is unlikely anyway,unless you enjoy dull,labor intensive work...plus you risk damaging the plastic with strippers,i would think...


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

SlotNewbie,where are you located,we have a pretty good crowd of racers out here in the ******* (AB) province:wave:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I would spray over it, unless the old paint is a mess all bumpy and such. It is very tough to get the paint off because of the texture of the track. Put it in the swap section, maybe someone wants to make a painted layout and will trade or buy it from you, just a thought...


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hornet said:


> SlotNewbie,where are you located,we have a pretty good crowd of racers out here in the ******* (AB) province:wave:


hey hornet! iam in victoria bc.sadly,i have not found too many slotheads out my way,but we are growing...there's some 1/32 guys up island,but i just race with three other guys..tonight we are doing ho,my buddy dan has a 8X4 4 lane with trackmate on light sensors,a scale 1/4 mile with timers,and a two lane daytona banked road course which we'll be racing on tonight for fun.our buddy jay has a routed sectional with copper tape,about 20 foot long,so 40 foot laps...routed is soooo smooth!compared to our plastic sectionals,his track rocks!i am hoping to win a bid on a 1/32 car today,as i cant get wheels easily here for my conversions...rubber side down!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Newb, Ya could hop the boat to Pt.Townsend? No?

...er swim to Jerry's (Win 43)


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> Newb, Ya could hop the boat to Pt.Townsend? No?
> 
> ...er swim to Jerry's (Win 43)


is that washington?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*****-N-Span*

Try ****-N-Span liquid.
Put some in a shallow pan and lay a section of track upside down in it.
It seems to take care of all sort of spray bomb paint jobs...
(With a little scrubbing...)


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

slotnewbie69 said:


> is that washington?


Yup! 

Honestly dont know what the state of the Wn. St. Ferries is these days.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

well there's a ferry to seattle from victoria,but where is port townsend?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Port Townsend is at the tip of the Olympic Peninsula and the mouth of Puget Sound.

http://encarta.msn.com/map_701515825/puget_sound.html

Hutts love maps. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

k got it...thats almost doable...got me thinkin...


----------

